# Large Image formats slowing down Performance



## wingman (Jun 5, 2010)

I noticed the forum is accepting large size and weighted images without down sizing etc. If the forum does not down size and compress there are going to be degradations in performance and increase in operational costs. I hit one post today that had 4 3+ MB pics in it. That 12 MB page was a slow loading page and that's with probably just one user hitting it. As more heavy weighted objects get put into the forum you will run into bandwidth issues unless you can scale your infrastructure to that of a Flickr, Photo bucket or You Tube. 100 users all hitting that page will move 1.2 GB roughly. The pages will only be as fast as the slowest link switch in the between the forum and the users PC. Heavy weighted pages will be an issue for those on slower DSL links.

If the forum re-sized and compressed the users photos to say a 1024x768 80% JPEG with compression your only in the 120 - 200KB range. Problem solved. Folks can post away and not have to worry about resizing photos themselves. If this is not an option then enforcing size limits would help.

This will conserve on Disk capacity and improve performance within your  web servers, disk subsystems and network. Bottom line users get the content rich platform that is "smoking" fast providing a much better and more reliable experience. The owner and hosting provider experience a reduction in operational costs. It's a WIN WIN!

Just my 2 pennies worth.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 5, 2010)

They are working on get the re-sizer to also do file size in addition to image size.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 5, 2010)

so does this mean for now we should re size before posting or use photobucket like in the past?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2010)

Using Photobucket will make the file size better for loading faster if using large files. Hopefully this is just a temporary glitch and Hudller will have a fix for this in the near future


----------



## wingman (Jun 5, 2010)

IMHO... I always try and size images so "all" the older browsers can handle them. When you re-size to a 800x600 or 1024 x 768 they should be plenty large to see and be of great quality. Now days with the new browsers even if you do upload a 3 MB large format file the browser will automatically shrink it to fit the screen. Yet it still carries the performance impact.

By manually resizing pics they will also contain less data and be of much smaller weight in the100 - 200 KB range. Most utilities, photo apps etc. have a compression setting of 90% that is a default. At least the ones I have seen and used.

This will result in fast upload and fast page loads until they get the resizing automated. Heck its just a good thing to do regardless. If you want to crop your photos, most apps when you crop and the demotions change all you do is set it to "Keep Aspect Ratio" and 800 width when you re-size it the app will make it a width of 800 and automatically figure out the height.  

I hope this isn't taken as a complaint. It's not... It's a tuning tip.. You all have a great day!


----------

